# Ground & Formed Bacon



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 14, 2016)

getting ready to make some OwensBBQ Ground & Formed bacon. Marty & Tanya have some really good mixes.

9 lbs GB and 3.5lb fresh ground pork. Seasoning and cure ready. Now if my hands hold out. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















grbacon.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 14, 2016


















owngbbac.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 14, 2016


----------



## driedstick (Nov 14, 2016)

Looking good,,, Can't wait to see how it turns out,,, I did some this weekend in 1 1/2"X12 fibours casing,,, sure tastes good, with a piece of smoked cheese on top. 

Mine was all 80/20 beef

DS


----------



## daveomak (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 14, 2016)

This sounds good!

Al


----------



## tropics (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 14, 2016)

ok...  I'm in...  and the lug looks familiar..  and to think.. you didn't want it...


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 14, 2016)

Very interesting...  I'm in.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 15, 2016)

I went to this little mexican butcher shop by me this morning. Asked if they had ground pork, lady said i can grind some how much to you need. 5lbs.

Was thinking oh great contamination city. To my surprise she turns around and i see 3 huge grinders labeled, Beef, Pork & Chicken, All 3 very clean. She takes this huge pork butt and in a flash has it deboned, cubed and in the grinder. Wowsers cold fresh ground pork. She told me that they are going to be moving soon to a better location and have a self serve mexican homemade food. WOOO HOOO.


JckDanls 07 said:


> ok... I'm in... and the lug looks familiar.. and to think.. you didn't want it...


Yeah how bout that.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 15, 2016)

Getting the GFBAC loafs ready to turn over on some mats. Going to use apple for the smoke (as soon as the sprinklers shut off)













owbbqgfbak6.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 15, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2016)

Don't you just love it when you stumble across a great butcher shop....   That is a great find.....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 15, 2016)

The GBPFB is ready for the smoker.

Doing one course black pepper.

One brown sugar glaze.

And two with just the OBBQ GB season

In the smoker at 130* for 1.5 hours, no smoke.













cgbp.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 15, 2016


















brwnsugg.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 15, 2016


















2plain.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 15, 2016


















smokgbac.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 15, 2016


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 15, 2016)

Smoking













amaznex.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 15, 2016


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 15, 2016)

Looking good, I love that stuff.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 15, 2016)

All smoked and resting. Had a coupe of air pockets in 2 of them, guess you wont know until after its at the IT. Oh well i'm sure it will be fine.

Going to put back in the pans later, cover and fridge for 2 days before slicing.













grformbac4.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 15, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2016)

Sure looks good on this end....  I like the GBP sprinkle....


----------



## driedstick (Nov 15, 2016)

Looks very yummy,,, yep I like the Pepper one too


----------



## gearjammer (Nov 16, 2016)

Man, that is some good looking loaves.

Gotta be tasting time here pretty quick.

Points to you, Sir.

  Ed


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 17, 2016)

Slice, vac seal and taste day.













slicegbb.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 17, 2016






These 4 are heading to my freezer, 2 have gone to the resort manager. I have 2 loaves to slice up yet.













slgbb1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 17, 2016






Fry a few. Taste real good.













coobac.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 17, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Nov 17, 2016)

It looks really good...  Any comments on recipe changes for the "next" batch....


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 17, 2016)

Looks good to me.
Fried up, it reminds me of Spam or even Scrapple a little.

POINT!


----------



## mossymo (Nov 17, 2016)

Nice work Rick, looks excellent!


----------



## disco (Nov 20, 2016)

Looks terrific!

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Dec 29, 2016)

nepas, afternoon......   130 for 1.5 hours, no smoke...  did you ever up the temp ??  smoke at 130 for 3-6 hours... cool and slice.. ???

I just ground some pork..  about 40-50% fat...   trying my commercial maple cure as I would do to a belly..  2%, mix in the KA, form in the pan..  It's in the refer now...  will finish tomorrow with hickory smoke....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 29, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> nepas, afternoon......   130 for 1.5 hours, no smoke...  did you ever up the temp ??  smoke at 130 for 3-6 hours... cool and slice.. ???
> 
> I just ground some pork..  about 40-50% fat...   trying my commercial maple cure as I would do to a belly..  2%, mix in the KA, form in the pan..  It's in the refer now...  will finish tomorrow with hickory smoke....


Took the loaf IT to 140


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 29, 2016)

Looks awesome Rick!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2016)

The start of my 100% pork G&FB....  I used up part of a pork butt last week for Korean Pork Jerky... used all the lean meat for that...

SOOOO, I had the fatty meat and trimmed fat left over....   about 4#"s of the stuff...  must be near 50% fat....  decided to try this G&FB..

Ground it all through the small grinder plate..  Put it in the KA mixer with the paddle.... I added my commercial bacon Maple Sugar Cure to see what the difference would be when not using belly....  It's  85% salt, 0.75% nitrite and I assume the rest might be maple sugar and cure accelerator of some sort... 

At 2% addition to the meat, the salt content will be 1.7%...  the cure will be 150 Ppm nitrite and the rest, who knows.. I added about 14 oz, of water while the meat was mixing in the KA to get it to mix well, at 2 oz. per shot...  It was really dry...   I didn't want too much liquid...   The mix was really sticky...  the KA does a good job....   I tried to press the meat in the pan really well but I noticed a few air pockets...   I'll have to work on that...

It's been in the smoker for 2 hours and it ain't dry enough, on the surface yet to add smoke....   I think I screwed up leaving the meat in the refer overnight...   It was covered with waxed paper...  should have left it uncovered so it would have dried out a bit..   Next time...  if I remember...

Here it is drying in the smoker....  been trying to get the temp stabilized at 130...  been running about 110-115..   It will take a bit longer before the hickory pellets give up their love on the slab...













Gound and formed bacon.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 30, 2016






Well, at 5 PM the smoke ran out...   smoked at 130 ish....  Now the smoker is up to 140 ish to start the cook...    Probably5-6 more hours before a final IT of 138-140 is reached...

I will be sticking to the pasteurization table for non-intact meats, to determine when it's safe to eat...  even though I will be frying/baking it..

I always cook longer than the time table, just to be sure, in the event my therm is not calibrated perfectly..

FSIS Guidance on Safe Cooking of Non-Intact Meat Chops, Roasts, and Steaks April 2009

Temp °F / Time for 5.0 log Reduction

135.......... 28 min.

136 ..........22 min.

137 ..........18 min.

138 ..........14 min.

139.......... 11 min.

140 ...........9 min.

141........... 7 min.

This Time/Temperature table is based on Thermal Death Curve for Salmonella in Beef Emulsions in tubes (Derived from Goodfellow & Brown1, 1978) Regulatory Curve obtained from Jerry Carosella, Deputy Director, Microbiology Division, Science and Technology. All times that were a fraction of a minute or second was rounded up to the next whole number (e.g., 16.2 seconds for 155 °F was round up to 17 seconds).

________________________ 1. Goodfellow, S. J. and W. L. Brown. 1978. Fate of Salmonella Inoculated into Beef for Cooking. Journal of Food Protection. 41:598-605.

About 5 hours of hickory...  140 ish IT for1 hour...  It's in the refer on a wire rack to "mellow"....













Ground Formed Bacon 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 31, 2016


















Ground Formed Bacon 002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 31, 2016






Right now, I'm not "thrilled" with the size of the slab...  Next time I'm thinking of using bread pans and making smaller slabs...  Primarily because of the "uneven" heating in the MES 30...  Even after all the crap I've done to try and eliminate it....  Then I can easily move the small slabs around...

First taste test...   about 12 hours in the refer....  pretty good...  I find the crispy edges are the best..   I will cook this stuff longer, in the oven, to get it crisped up.....  Well, I think I'm hooked....  Takes 1 day as compared to 30 days for great belly bacon....  About 1/2 the price...   and with some experimenting, I CAN change the flavor profile.....













002.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 31, 2016


















003.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Dec 31, 2016






Thanks to everyone that started this G&FB stuff..  WELL WORTH IT !!!

Dave


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2016)

I just put some of my home made maple syrup on it.....   WOW !!!  does that ring my bell....


----------

